

The Cohort Analysis - arfrank
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/10/the-cohort-analysis.html

======
charliepark
I've been interested in cohort analyses for a while, but it's always felt like
the "meta" coding that I don't have time for. I know, I know.

For those of you who run a cohort analysis on your startup, do you generate
your cohorts dynamically every time you run the analysis (using created_at
dates to group them into months or biweekly segments)? Or do you use some sort
of data warehousing to create static data sets at the end of every day / week
/ month?

~~~
pg
Mixpanel can do cohort analysis for you.

------
Tichy
Looks like an excuse to add more colors to a chart, to make it look more
impressive.

